# Clement Freud Joke



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

Was sent this recently. if you are really prudish then do not open - but its quite mild really.


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

Bugger - not sure where the attachment went. Will this system accept mp3 files?


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

First we lose the attachment, then we lose Nauplia all together, spooky ;-)
John


----------

